# weight bearing poultry bones



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Is it safe to feed entire leg quarters of turkeys and chickens? I am hesitant to get these because of possible splintering of the long heavy bones. If I would give each a whole chicken, incl. giblets, would that be a balanced meal? There seems to be a great deal of muscle meat on these.
They easily devour whole game hens but these are pretty small.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I feed chicken leg quarters pretty much every day. I'm not sure about turkey .. their leg bones are much harder/larger than a chickens. How much does the chicken weigh? I would think a whole one would be more than a day's worth of food.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

They are big, but once in a while I would love to let them enjoy a meal like that and let them fast the next day.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Turkey leg bones are more dense and tough than chicken. They are older before they are butchered. The one time I fed them, I found whole, undigested pieces in her stool.

I have fed turkey wings without issue. Those are huge!


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

We received these from my FIL last year....Chandler loved them but he pooped out shards and toenails so I got freaked out and threw them out.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I cut the nails off all feet. I stick to smaller poultry, chicken and ducks.


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

Good to know. I later found out that they were late in butchering these turkeys. They were huge! I think the biggest tom had been 45lbs. Way too big and old to feed their feet. We had had Chandler for a month or so at that point and we figured he would gnaw on them...Nope! He destroyed them.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

My dogs all seem to chew the duck and chicken feet much longer than any other bones like necks, thighs, wings. It's funny. And they seem to clean their teeth up with the feet better than the RMB's.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Yeah, my dog loves chicken feet. Very hard to get here locally ... like .. impossible. I had to order some in from a company that passes through once a month and makes deliveries to raw feeders.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I don't really feed anything bone-wise on a turkey except necks. The amount of skin on a wing is too much, IMO. And there is little if any meat with the amount of bone.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Galathiel said:


> Yeah, my dog loves chicken feet. Very hard to get here locally ... like .. impossible. I had to order some in from a company that passes through once a month and makes deliveries to raw feeders.


Our grocery store charges $2.28 per pound for this. Which company is this and which location are you in?


----------

